# Broken Cateye - Need Help



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a Cateye cyclometer. It's a Vectra CC-7000. I think the wire is shorted out, the computer works fine. I wonder if it's possible to cut the wire at both ends and replace it with a new one. Anyone done this ? Is there a certain kind of wire I might want to try ? Anything special I need to know to make a new wire work ? Granted this thing cost $1 at an lbs, but damnit I don't want to replace it! As far as I can tell there is only one wire so I'm not sure if reversing polarity would be an issue or not. I swear, cyclometers that aren't wireless have no place on mountain bikes ... :madman:

Anyone have a suggestion for a cheap (20 bucks) wireless unit ?


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

What did you do with this broken Cateye and wire?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Cateye uses coaxial wire. Almost impossible to repair.

You can buy replacement mount/wiring units.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> Anyone have a suggestion for a cheap (20 bucks) wireless unit ?


Wife has a Bell Cyclocomputer wireless -- $20 at WalMart. Only significant disadvantage over my Cateye Strada is that you have to remember to turn it on, and it mounts on the handlebar instead of the stem. I like stem mounting because you can turn the bike upside down on the seat and handlebars, and the computer doesn't hit the ground.

But if I lose my CatEye AGAIN that is what I will buy next time.


----------

